# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  حركـاآاآت بعض العوائل في المطـ ع ـــم

## ورده محمديه

*مــرحـــبا كيفكم ان شاء الله طيبين 

الموهييم واني اتمشى وأتجول بهذه المنتديات<<أرحمني يافصحى <<أخلصي

عجبني هذا الموضوع <<أحلفي


حركـاآاآت بعض العوائل في المطـ ع ـــم 



ماراح اطول عليكم


::: نبدا بالحركات:::



أول ماتدخل المطعم:



تشوف جميع افراد العائله تناظر ديكووور المطعم من فوق لتحت


واذا فيه مناظر حلوه واحوااااااض سمك<<<انووواع التلميس 


وانووووووواع الخبز والاكل في الحوووووض



ثاني شيء بعد مايدخلون غرفة الطعام:


انوااااع الطقااااااق على الكراسي والامااااااكن


واذا المطعم يطل على الشااارع كل العائله عند الكرسي اللي يطل على الشارع


وصغير العائله الا يبي كرسي أطفال حتى لو عمره تسع سنواااات



ثالث شيء اذا استقروا على الطاوله وعقلوا في اماااااكنهم:


يبدا تلميس الصحووووون


والطقاق عليها وعلى الملاعق والاشوااااااك<<<هذا اذا مااخذووووها للبيت هههههههه


رابع شيء اذا جاء الاكل:


يمه حطي هالوجبه عندي<<<<يعني ورق عنب للبنات بس 


يمه طاااااحت شوكتي


يمه كأن الصحووون فيها وصخ!!!


لاعااااااد ما يمديكم على الام<<<عالم ثاني>>>


والله ياحلوووو صحونهم وكيساانهم


بس كأني شااايفتهم في محل!!


والا الابووووو عاد ؟؟لايفووووووتكم بس


والله يازين تصميم المطعم ياحلوووو لون الجدرااااان


شكلي بحط مجلسي نفس اللوون


.. اما البنااااااااات ..


عاااد مسووووين كشخه متعودين على المطاااعم


شووووكه وسكيييين ودلع في الاكل 


وباليد منديل<<<< اما بالبيت تاكل بيدها وتمسح ببجامتها


واذا كااااان معهم ولد(خالهم) يووووووه انواااااع التميلح


اول شيء البلوتوث شغااال والنك (555)<<<يعني رقم مميز هع هع


ثاني شي كل شوي مشغل اغنيه<<<يعني اسمعووا ياللي جنبنااا


ثالث شي كل شوي رايح للحمام <<< الولد يبي يطلع ويتميلح بشكله هههههه


الحين جاء وقت الطلعه من المطعم:


الام :روووح جيب كيس سفري حرااام والله ينكب بالزبااااله 


خذوووه واسهرووووا عليه بالليل <<<ياكثر اللي يسووووونها

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*

----------


## ملكه القلوب

هههههههههههههههههه

أهم شي رررررروح جيب صحن سفري كثررررررررر منها

يسلموا

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

هههههههههههههههههه

عن جد يصير وااجد

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ملكة القلوب* 
*خادمة المجتبى* 

*وجودكم اثلج صدري*
*دمتم في تواصل دائم* 
*..ارق التحايا لكم..*

----------


## سحابة نور

ههههههههههههههههههه


عن جد يسلمووو

خخخ وااجد تصير

عن جد غير لي مزاجي هالموضوع

تحياتو

----------


## حلاالكون

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاي* 
*الله يقطع بليسهممممم* 
*يسلمووووووو ورده*

----------


## hope

هههههههههههههههههههه
يآحلوهم مستآنسسسين بالعشآء ^_^

يسلمووو حبآبه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اسعدني تواجدكم* 
*دامتم ودامت بسمتكم*
*لاعدمتكم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

هههههههههه فله  :kaseh: 

يسلمووووووو

----------


## اسيرة شوق

هههههههه

خـوش وللهـ ^_^

عجبـتني سالفة الـصحون لووول ‘‘

يعطيك العافيه

لاعدمنااك

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أنين القلب*
*أسيرة شوق* 

*دوم هالضحكه يارب**لاخلا ولا عدم منكم*

----------


## ابو طارق

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو*

*يسلموااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اسعدني تواجدك عموو ابو طارق* 
*لاخلا ولا عدم من تواجدك*

----------


## مقصدي علوي

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اتوقع انهم بدووووووووو

----------


## bassrawi

> *
> الحين جاء وقت الطلعه من المطعم:
> 
> 
> الام :روووح جيب كيس سفري حرااام والله ينكب بالزبااااله 
> 
> 
> خذوووه واسهرووووا عليه بالليل <<<ياكثر اللي يسووووونها
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 كل الكلام فصووب وهالجمله فصووب>>>لانه اهوا يسويها :wink: 
 خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
 عن جد ابدعتي فالنقل اختي ورده محمديه
  :bigsmile:

----------


## دلوعه

الله يعطيج الصحة والعافية

تقبلوا احترامي

++ دلوعه++

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مشكورييييييييين على المرور الحلو* 
*ياعساها دومـ هالضحكات يارب* 
*ولاخلا ولا عدم منكم* 
*..تحياتي الحاره ..*

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

والله يفشلوا       ههههههههه يقطع بليس العيال
مابخذ حد وياي <<<<تهقون اسويها
 ليش  الخساير تطلبوا سفري
اطلبوا على قدكم ياه
والا من البدابه خلوه سفري وروحوا البحر اكلو هناك على راحتكم

----------


## ورده محمديه

*هههههههه يسلم لي هالتواجد الحلو خيتي مكسورة خاطر* 
*لاخلا ولا عدم من كرم تواجدك*

----------

